# Adorable Miss Betsy Snuggle Bug! White Staffordshire Bull Terrier Girl Good With Cats



## oncelovedrescue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello, my name is Betsy. I am a speyed white Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and I'm aged about 2 years old. I absolutely love people, and I love nothing more than snuggling up and having a really close cuddle! I am a such a loving girl, everyone who has met me has fallen in love with me. Though I haven't let this go to my head! 

I love my best friend, Harvey, he's a male Staffordshire Bull Terrier and he loves me too. I get on well with female dogs too, but I must say, I do like living with a boy dog!








I get on fine with cats. I probably wouldn't want to snuggle up with a cat particularly but I'm not interested in harassing cats or chasing them, I just let them get on with their own thing. I don't take much notice of them. I have lived with older children of teen age, and I am looking for a home where if there are children, they are older, (preferably teenaged) only because I do like to have fun and like any dog, I sometimes have a 'mad' five minutes, but I could knock over a small child by accident, and I wouldn't want to do that! I am housetrained, and I like travelling in the car. I have such a lot of love to give and people say I'm incredibly sweet, that's because I love people so much ♥ I would love a forever home of my own and someone to give all this love and all my cuddles to!








I have had a very difficult life so far. I was abandoned at a pound and I was on death row. Then I went to a home and they didn't want me anymore because I chewed stuff when I was there. I didn't mean to, I was just stressed and unhappy. The rescue know now that I wouldn't normally do that had I been happy! They know that because I haven't chewed one single thing since I've been in the foster home I'm in now.








Love Betsy xxxx

BETSY IS IN FOSTER CARE IN HONITON, DEVON. WE WOULD PREFER A HOME IN THE SOUTHWEST AREA, BUT WE WILL CONSIDER REHOMING TO OTHER AREAS, IF YOU'RE PREPARED TO GO AND MEET BETSY.

*If you think you could give Betsy the loving forever home she so deserves,
Please contact Cathy at Once Loved Dog Rescue for an adoption application form.
Email [email protected]elovedrescue.org.uk or telephone 07770 795334 before 7pm please.
Please note, if we are unavailable to take your call, we will call you back, but please leave a landline number where possible. Mobile phones are expensive for us to call back. Thank you.*


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I hope she soon finds the perfect home she deserves


----------

